# 40' x 68' x 12' Barn/Workshop



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

This August we moved to a larger home to accommodate an addition to the family. 

This home had most everything we wanted except for a barn/workshop for me, which meant we had to build one. This would be the third barn I have built. The first one was 24'x32', the second one was 30'x56' and now this one, 40'x68'.

I plan on sectioning it nearly in half and finishing the front half to be my heated workshop. The back half will be for equipment, trailers, etc.

We broke ground September 6th 2008, with the goal of having it at least enclosed in before the cold weather came, and then to install the electric in the winter.

I'll post some photos in this thread, but the full photo list is available at: http://duramax.onlinedesk.net/photos/index.php?album=%2Fpole-barn

First up was to remove topsoil and set grade for the barn...this should have been an easy project, but as most projects go, it wasn't. In the process of removing top soil I came across two separate "pits" where the previous owners buried trash, metal, shingles, glass, etc.

I had to dig down about 4' to clean that all up and backfill with gravel. I also had to remove 4 trees and the stumps.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

September 25th.
Next we had to auger 26 holes down 52" and put a concrete base in for the posts to set on per county code. I used 6x6s.

Once that was done, the poles were set and then the headers and then the purlins were nailed on.

October 19th.
The trusses were delivered about a week early, so I built the overhang sofits on them ahead of time so I wouldn't have to do it from a ladder. I also rented a materials lift to lift the trusses up and get them installed to save time.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

October 20th.
Once the trusses were up, we used the lift to lift the 105 sheets of OSB to the roof and get them installed the following day (Sunday) before the lift was picked up on Monday. None of us wanted to lift 105 sheets by hand. 

October 22nd.
I worked late a few nights getting the felt paper installed to protect the OSB in the event of there being rain as shingles were backordered for a few weeks due to major storm damage from the remnants of Hurricane IKE when it came through....(60-75 MPH winds here in Ohio)

October 25th.
The metal came, so we started installing the metal siding. A neighbor loaned me a special metal blade for cutting the metal, worked really well.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

November 6th.
The shingles finally came, so with the help of a neighbors material lift, we unloaded 98 bundles. I decided to go with a 30 year dimensional shingle as this would match the design on other houses in the area.

November 19th.
With the roof finally done, we finished the rest of the metal siding.

November 22nd.
The four overhead doors were delivered to my office and installed that same week.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

I still have to install the hurricane brackets so that I can get my next inspection done by the county. Once that is done, i'll start wiring for lights and outlets so that in the spring I can trench for electric and water from the house.

I've cut all the sofit material, I am just waiting on some warmer weather to get that up...before the birds decide to make homes in there.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*I Like It*

I wish I had a shop that big that I owned. I rent one at this time. What are you going to do for heat? When I build my own it will be hot water in the slab floor heat. It really works well in shop enviroments. Keep up the good work, Dorf Dude...


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

I will most likely put radiant heat in the floor. If that is cost prohibitive, I'll do ceiling radiant heat. 

I had a 100k LP modine heater in the last building I built, which I brought with me. I don't do much outside in the Winter, but is nice to be able to have a warm work area to work on equipment or the truck.


----------

